# Mouse not working properly



## durn (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Mouse not working properly. 

Says not working properly because Windows cannot load file (vmouse.vxd) that loads the drivers fo the device (code 8). 

To fix problem says, "run Windows setup again using your Windows CD-ROM," which I do not have. Where can I get a Windows CD-ROM or is that not possible?

Thanks,
Durn


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

Try the following - click start >> run >> type in (sysyem.ini) without the brackets >> ok

A notepad page will appear, the first few lines will be rubbish - delete them and save the file. Reboot


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

sorry for the typo - that should read system.ini


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Beekeeper:

I don't understand your reply to Durn. What do you mean the first few lines of the SYSTEM.INI file will be rubbish?

Durn:

Assuming you're running Windows 98 and you bought your computer with Windows pre-installed in it, it should have a C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS folder in it. By going into the CABS folder and double-clicking the *Setup.exe* file, this will activate the Windows reinstall process. They are other things you need to do first before you go that route.


----------



## beekeeper (Aug 17, 2003)

Rubbish as in not making sense, hyroglyphics, gobblydegook - it sounds like a corrupted .ini file rather than a corrupted mouse. Unless the poster gets back, we may never know. Just a hunch, thats all


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Download the attached file and rename it to vmouse.vxd. Copy it to your C:\windows\vmm32 folder on the affected computer via floppy and a dos session or whatever means at your disposal.

Then boot the ailing computer and see if you now have the mouse back.

Regards.


----------



## durn (Dec 17, 2003)

WOW! Thanks for all the advice. Please bear w/me, I'm one of those computer illiterates so I' extremely cautious before I make a move. 

I did look for C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS folder but did not see that. 

I have not tired the system.ini suggestion yet.

However, while checking for the file(s) suggested, I did note a folder WIN98SE-CD w/a setup.exe file in that folder. Can I solve my "mouse" problem w/that file and if so, what do I do?

Many thanks,
durn


----------

